# Sticky  Bikes women ride.



## MB1

There is a lot to be learned from other riders setups.

Here are Miss M's bikes starting with her oldest bike. She is about 5'3" and perhaps 100 lbs and rides 15-20,000 miles a year. 

How old is she? I ain't saying but she will be able to retire next year if she wants to.

12.5" GT Zaskar LE
It was a custom the guys in the factory built up for her as a wedding present.
Pretty much full XTR with Mavic wheels. It is her only bike without a Brooks saddle-a Terry Butterfly.

Since she will ride any of her bikes in the dirt we encounter near DC she only rides this one in the snow. It is equipped with Nokian studded tires to make snow and ice riding fun, fun, fun. This bike is what allows her to commute year 'round.


----------



## MB1

*Hot Chocolate*

Back when I finally realized how much she rode I figured her old bikes just wouldn't do. She didn't really fit stock bikes all that well (she rode lots but it was on bikes that were just not right for her-she was always having problems with a sore back, neck and hips) so we got her a full custom Rivendell with 26" wheels. She must have at least 40,000 miles on it by now. 

It is a 50CM frame and I was a little worried when Grant said that was the size she needed in a Rivendell but I guess those Cal Hippies know what they are doing since it fits her to a T. This is the bike that ended any chances of Miss M ever riding a stock frame again.

We had it repainted by Waterford this year. She doesn't like wild colors so we went with Mississippi Mud and Cream. We also replaced the wheels (switched to 650C for better parts availability) and drive train since everything was pretty much worn out. It should be good for another 40,000 miles before we need to do much to it again.

Since this bike has a triple crank and Miss M has small hands and always had problems shifting the triple we installed a bar end shifter for the front derailleur. It solved that problem just fine.

It is her beater but she still will do the odd mountain ride on it since it is her only road bike with a triple. It is usually set up with fenders and a rear rack since we do overnight rides fairly often. It will also pull a pretty big load with those low gears.


----------



## MB1

*The green racer.*

Her go fast bike is a Waterford RS-22 with full DuraAce 20 speed and Bontrager Race X-Lite Aero 650C wheels.

This one is a 48CM frame. It is funny/interesting that we gave Waterford and Rivendell the exact same information about her dimensions and riding style and yet the 2 bikes are quite different in most dimensions while both fitting her so well.

I know I am in trouble when she rides this thing.

It is her double century bike but as nice as it is she doesn't ride it all that much so it is going to be good for many, many years.


----------



## MB1

*New Favorite.*

This bike is why she rides her other bikes so rarely.

5 years ago for some reason she asked me about "those one speed bikes the messengers ride". She kept asking so I got us a couple of Fuji track bikes set up with handbrakes and a flip rear wheel.

Riding the thing for the first time she was pretty nervous for about 100 yards. A month later we were doing a century ride on the things.

She wore that bike out in about a year so I upgraded her to a Waterford RS14. The last thing I did when I left the bike business this spring was to get her this one. We have done several 1000 mile supported tours on our fixtes since then. She would rather ride her fixed gear over any of her other bikes. If she could only have one this is it.

Waterford RS-22 custom road fixed gear. Lots of Campy parts with Paul hubs and 650C wheels. This is also a 48CM and was easy to get, we just told Waterford to build it like the last one. I gave Waterford a general idea of the "Look" we wanted and told them that Miss M likes green-they picked the actual colors and style. Miss M thinks they did a good job, I agree.

She is set with sweet rides for a good long time.

Wouldn't mind seeing what you are riding.


----------



## whateveronfire

Great thread MB1. Can't wait to see what other folks ride.

Not the greatest picture of my ride and this was the weekend I bought it, so I didn't have it set-up quite right yet. Since this, I've gotten a new rear wheel and don't have the mountain bike pedals on it (!). Oh and no more red bag or green bottle. (They matched the old bike.) 

2004 LeMond Zurich. I love the LeMond spines. Full Ultegra 9 speed triple. No, I don't need a triple. Someday I might climb the Sierra Nevada, then I'll be glad I have it. I'm 5'8" and some number of pounds. I have short legs and a long torso. This is a 51cm and fits me just right.

It shares me with my sometimes commuter, sometimes fire road bike, a 2003 Cannondale F400.


----------



## snapdragen

My steed Bleu, sporting her new Banana Bag. I have new brakes, stem, shifters and handlebars - the straight bars have become painful on long rides. Someday I might actually get everything switched out......


----------



## AIE

That is a pretty bike. I'd really like to have something similar to that.


----------



## snapdragen

Alex-in-Evanston said:


> That is a pretty bike. I'd really like to have something similar to that.


So you don't think the Banana Bag makes my butt look big?


----------



## AIE

My tailor told me I have a rotund posterior. If you're ever looking for a nice way to say fat ass, that's a good place to start.


----------



## zeytin

*My treks part 1*

My bikes both ended up being Treks and neither was bought new. Poor school teacher previously poor student. 
Ok I have a Giant MTB in the shed that was bought new but no pics as it's lonely and unloved.

#1 I love this bike, I know it's too big for me but it's very comfortable. I'm 5'2 with quite a few extra lbs and it carries me well. 
Mixed Dura Ace and Ultegra components, 99 Postal frame, Terry Butterfly seat, speedplay pedals, salsa bar (which will be replaced with a shorter reach bar when the bar tape wears out.)
The Postal is my second road bike the first was the 700 rear 650 front a Jamis steel bike that I loved but it was too small for me.


----------



## MB1

*I love the red, white and blue spokes.*

Was that stock or something custom?

BTW isn't waiting till the tape wears out before replacing the bar putting the cart before the horse? You can just use the old tape on the new bar.........


----------



## zeytin

*My treks part 2*

This is the ss/fixie I built up. I traded a specialized frame I bought for $25 for this frame plus the guy gave me $25 bucks so he really gave me the frame. It's a 1981 Trek Sport Tourer.
It's running weinmann *gasp* brakes, a wtb seat, sugino cranks, and IRO rear wheel with flip flop hub, a wtb seat, and a set of MTB spds which I like because they are only one sided, oh and the front wheel is a Mavic cosmic.

I ride this whenever. I've twice ridden the C&O pulling a trailer with this bike. I love to take it to the beach and explore, I also use it for city riding. I can't commute on a bike but if I could this one be the one. I've posted a number of ride reports in C&T from this bike.

I dont' usually carry a seat bag on the top tube, I was trying out methods of carrying my digi camera.


----------



## zeytin

MB1 said:


> Was that stock or something custom?
> 
> BTW isn't waiting till the tape wears out before replacing the bar putting the cart before the horse? You can just use the old tape on the new bar.........


Those wheels are Spinergy Spox, they were a really good deal and happened to match. A buddy sold them to me for $100.

Yes I could but the wrap job is so beautiful (not done by me) that I can't bear to take the tape off.


----------



## HokieRider

this pic was posted earlier in the womens specific thread, but here it is again. this is my 05 cannondale R500 femme. its a 50 cm, i'm 5'6" and around 110 lbs. my torso and arms are fairly proportional to my legs, so the more compact frame works pretty well for me. the whole bike is stock from cannondale except the bottle cage.  terry saddle, 105 components, triple crank cause i'm a big wimp, gipiemme (i think thats how its spelled) wheels. i'd like to get new wheels, but until i start racing or something the upside won't make up for the cost. shes a sweet ride.


----------



## Len J

*My Wife's bike*

My Wife has a bad back and is not able to ride a diamond frame bike without ending up debilitated.........but she loves to ride. The solution, for her was a recumbant.........she absolutly loves it.

It's a Bachetta Titanium with Dura/Ace/XTR parts.

.800 miles this year so far.......not bad at all.

Len


----------



## Ridgetop

*My wife rides an Spec. Roubaix*

She seems to really like it, but then again I'm not sure she'd complain even if it wasn't perfect. I'd like to upgrade her to something else and have her professionally fitted, but she tells me she's happy with her Rube. 

We ride with a lot of women, and the one thing I've noticed is that many of them bought the bikes at the first place they visited without any really sizing or knowledge. This has led to about 50% loving the bike and 50% not too happy. This is completely my opinion, but I think a good fitting can do a woman rider a lot of service if done professionally and properly. My wife bought her bike after riding every single model we could find in Reno and Sacramento. The shop we bought it at didn't use the fully professional fitting stuff (I wasn't smart enought to know the difference then) but did a good job on the basic set up. The only pain she's complained about ever since is the crotch issue from the saddle rubbing. But I guess that's a different thread .


----------



## uzziefly

Nice Blue Trek zeytin!!!

I love Treks  
Don't you?


----------



## zeytin

uzziefly said:


> Nice Blue Trek zeytin!!!
> 
> I love Treks
> Don't you?


Thanks Uzzie, I wouldn't know any better since I've really only had Trek roadbikes (I don't count the department store hand-me-downs I had when I was a kid). 
I thought you would particularly like the blue:thumbsup:


----------



## zeytin

Thanks MB1 for a great thread.
There are some really fabulous looking bikes in this thread. I know I said before that I really like the brown and creme paint scheme on Miss M's bike. I also like the others. Len's wife really did look comfortable riding her bent, I'm afraid I pestered her with questions about it during our Eastern Shore ride.
Snap, I love the dark blue coloring on your Terry. I don't thing your banana bag will make your butt look big, just the opposite. 
Hokie, I looked at a used Cannonndale much like your when I was shopping fo my bike.
I am looking forward to more pics, come on ladies (and Gent's posting wife's bikes)!


----------



## MellowDramatic

M, just wanted to add that you take great pictures, assuming that those are your doing.


----------



## innergel

zeytin said:


> Yes I could but the wrap job is so beautiful (not done by me) that I can't bear to take the tape off.


Come on zeytin, wrapping bars is a piece of cake. I know you could do just as good a job as any shop wrench with a little practice. Plenty of resources out there to figure out how to do it. Park Tool, Zinn's books, etc. If you do it once, you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner. And new tape is so nice and spiffy!

Lovely bikes everyone. Snappy, that blue Terry would look nice as a SS/fixie.


----------



## zeytin

innergel said:


> Come on zeytin, wrapping bars is a piece of cake. I know you could do just as good a job as any shop wrench with a little practice. Plenty of resources out there to figure out how to do it. Park Tool, Zinn's books, etc. If you do it once, you'll wonder why you didn't do it sooner. And new tape is so nice and spiffy!
> 
> Lovely bikes everyone. Snappy, that blue Terry would look nice as a SS/fixie.


Oh I've wrapped about 15 times (doesn't include practice or rewrapping cus it looked so bad), but it never looks as good as what this guy did. It's so sleek its actually sensuous.


----------



## il sogno

My Colnago Dream ca.2000
My lugged steel frame Pogliaghi ca. 1984


----------



## MB1

il sogno said:


> .....My lugged steel frame Pogliaghi ca. 1984


Ooooooooo, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


----------



## innergel

MB1 said:


> Ooooooooo, aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa, ohhhhhhhhhhhhhh.


+1

yummy


----------



## commutenow

A couple of my bikes a Rivendell Bleriot, and my Freddie that was hand made for me not as a single speed. I am on the Bleriot mostly at this point because I ride it on many surfaces which includes dirt and I have a blast doing that. I love my Freddie now that it is a singlespeed because it light and quick, it has been fixed and a 1x9.


----------



## zeytin

commutenow said:


> A couple of my bikes a Rivendell Bleriot, and my Freddie that was hand made for me not as a single speed. I am on the Bleriot mostly at this point because I ride it on many surfaces which includes dirt and I have a blast doing that. I love my Freddie now that it is a singlespeed because it light and quick, it has been fixed and a 1x9.


Oh wow....nice stuff!


----------



## il sogno

commutenow said:


> A couple of my bikes a Rivendell Bleriot, and my Freddie that was hand made for me not as a single speed. I am on the Bleriot mostly at this point because I ride it on many surfaces which includes dirt and I have a blast doing that. I love my Freddie now that it is a singlespeed because it light and quick, it has been fixed and a 1x9.


Nice bikes!


----------



## 7rider

Here's my road bike - '99 Seven Axiom, Signature Size 54 cm. I rebuilt it in '05. Hope to keep it around for another 5-6 years, but I fear 1" headset parts will become harder to find if/when I need to replace things in that department.


----------



## innergel

Regina said:


> but I fear 1" headset parts will become harder to find if/when I need to replace things in that department.


Seven Axiom = very nice

It will take a lot longer that 5-6 years to wear out that Chris King headset that's on there now. That's probably the one part that won't wear out. If you are worried about parts availablity in the future, you should buy spares now and put them in your parts bin.


----------



## MB1

*Yes, I took those photos.*



joehartley said:


> M, just wanted to add that you take great pictures, assuming that those are your doing.


For lots more from me and others you should visit the RBR Commuting/Touring forum once in a while.


----------



## brianmcg

Regina said:


> but I fear 1" headset parts will become harder to find if/when I need to replace things in that department.


I bet CK will keep making one inch stuff for a long time. I wouldn't be too worried about it. Also you could always get a nice 
threaded headset and a nitto quilled stem. But of course you would probably have to use a steel fork to get the threads.


----------



## girloffroad

*2006 Velo Bella-Kona Team Cyclocross Bike*

One of my two Kona cross bikes for this year. I'm gonna miss her next week when the season is over....but at least I'll be spending time on my Kona Kula, whose been ignored since September.


----------



## il sogno

Regina said:


> Here's my road bike - '99 Seven Axiom, Signature Size 54 cm. I rebuilt it in '05. Hope to keep it around for another 5-6 years, but I fear 1" headset parts will become harder to find if/when I need to replace things in that department.


There are several Seven owners here. You're the first to post a bike pic. Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno

girloffroad said:


> One of my two Kona cross bikes for this year. I'm gonna miss her next week when the season is over....but at least I'll be spending time on my Kona Kula, whose been ignored since September.


Ooh...cool bike!


----------



## kaotikgrl

,,,,,


----------



## MB1

*You have got some drool factor there.*



kaotikgrl said:


> My commuter and errand running XO 2 and my nickel plated Miyata 310


Of course I am a bike geek but still........

Did you wrap that tape yourself? It looks sweet.

And that nickel plate is to die for (well maybe not die but that is one hot looking finish).


----------



## il sogno

Sweet. Nice bikes.


----------



## kaotikgrl

.....


----------



## commutenow

Great bikes I like the wrap on them and esp.the twine. I just twined the area that is normally taped on my Bleriot. I left it the natural blue and did not shellac it. Happy miles.


----------



## il sogno

kaotikgrl said:


> Once you know the pattern its easy to do a diamond weave. Here is a link to some good instructions.
> http://fixedgeargallery.com/articles/diamondweave/
> I like the way the nickel looks too. When the Miyata was plated it was decided to skip the final chromium step and leave it nickeled. Since you seem to appreciate it here is a full view of it.
> I like your wife’s collection of bikes. Having a custom Waterford would be wonderful. I’m trying to keep things in a smaller budget for now. My reality is extracting more from less.
> Thanks for the great, inspiring winter riding photos. My commuting determination has never been tested by a snowstorm or really cold winters. I like to think I could adapt but I have some doubts.


How did you get your right pedal to stay up like that?


----------



## kaotikgrl

*no magic*

.....


----------



## Padre

Here's my wife's road set-ups....

This was her birthday present for her 31st birthday. She's already put a few k on it.









This was her first road bike...a 2000 Specialized Allez Elite... I made a few minor modifications on it. She loves it way more now.


----------



## il sogno

Padre said:


> Here's my wife's road set-ups....
> 
> This was her birthday present for her 31st birthday. She's already put a few k on it.
> 
> This was her first road bike...a 2000 Specialized Allez Elite... I made a few minor modifications on it. She loves it way more now.


You should get her to post here.


----------



## spookyload

If you push the toe strap through the top of the toe clip to the inboard side, it will touch the crank arm and keep it in place.


----------



## Guest

il sogno said:


> My Colnago Dream ca.2000
> My lugged steel frame Pogliaghi ca. 1984



Are those Modolo Professional brakes on that Pog?


Fabulous, my favs.


----------



## il sogno

toomanybikes said:


> Are those Modolo Professional brakes on that Pog?
> 
> 
> Fabulous, my favs.


Yes indeed they are. Hey, you've got good eyes! 

I loved the Modolo Professeional anatomic brake levers and still have them. I don't use them anymore because the brake hoods have fallen apart and I can't find any replacements for them. As you can see, I have Campy levers on it now. 

A good chunk of this is gonna be changed over the next few days. In Len's "What's your plan" thread Physasst told me to go ahead and convert the Poghi over to a fixie and I am doing it now. Must..... do...... everything..... Physasst...... commands...... me..... to..... do.........


----------



## Guest

il sogno said:


> Yes indeed they are. Hey, you've got good eyes!
> 
> I loved the Modolo Professeional anatomic brake levers and still have them. I don't use them anymore because the brake hoods have fallen apart and I can't find any replacements for them. As you can see, I have Campy levers on it now.
> 
> A good chunk of this is gonna be changed over the next few days. In Len's "What's your plan" thread Physasst told me to go ahead and convert the Poghi over to a fixie and I am doing it now. Must..... do...... everything..... Physasst...... commands...... me..... to..... do.........


Modolo replacement hoods are available frequently on eBay and are available at yellowjersey.org.

I have just finished rebuilding a set of Master Pro Calipers which are going on one of my Merckx's, mated to gold anodized Modolo levers.

The hard part has been tracking down a set of original Modolo sintered brack blocks. They are winging their way to me now.

I love Modolo brakes.


----------



## caterham

finally took some pics of mrs cat's rides:

80 Bertin C70 / Dura Ace EX










03 Colnago asso / Centaur


----------



## il sogno

caterham said:


> finally took some pics of mrs cat's rides:
> 
> 03 Colnago asso / Centaur


Female Colnago riders. Your wife and I are rarities. Nice bikes. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1

caterham said:


> 80 Bertin C70 / Dura Ace EX.......


The heck with the nag, I'd like to see some close ups of the Bertin! :thumbsup:


----------



## caterham

MB1 said:


> The heck with the nag, I'd like to see some close ups of the Bertin! :thumbsup:


okie dokie.


----------



## BLUE BOY

Do you have,and use cleated shoes for those pedals?? Both your bikes are real nice;
Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## snapdragen

I want to post Bleu's updated look in this thread.


----------



## caterham

The Bertin has a great deal of sentimental value and is mostly ridden when the weather's nice, the roads good and the mood is leisurely. Nowadays,Mrs Cat does most of her rides on the Bertin with her old Rivat Touring shoes sans cleats as her cleated shoes need replacement. The Colnago is set up clipless with Crank Bros Quattros so she keeps a second set of shoes for those rides.
I myself go clipless on my "modern bikes" but still regularly ride my baby, a 79 DeRosa with a pair of cleated Duegi's and for special occassions, a pair of original Adidas Merckx shoes with nail -on cleats. imo, it's the only proper thing to do. 


















best,
k


----------



## SadieKate

Bikes women ride . . . soon a Spectrum. Just mailed my deposit check to Mr. Kellogg. Hyperventilating a bit. I think I'll go have a lie down.


----------



## snapdragen

SadieKate said:


> Bikes women ride . . . soon a Spectrum. Just mailed my deposit check to Mr. Kellogg. Hyperventilating a bit. I think I'll go have a lie down.


Oh really?


----------



## il sogno

Wow. That Bertin is a classic.


----------



## il sogno

snapdragen said:


> I want to post Bleu's updated look in this thread.


Bleu is lookin' hot! :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno

SadieKate said:


> Bikes women ride . . . soon a Spectrum. Just mailed my deposit check to Mr. Kellogg. Hyperventilating a bit. I think I'll go have a lie down.


Alright! I will be waiting for the pics.


----------



## caterham

snapdragen said:


> I want to post Bleu's updated look in this thread.


"classic", indeed-
I much prefer the look of the road bars- how are they working for you?


----------



## SadieKate

il sogno, it wasn't until the end that I found out Ms Snap was off to meet you. Sorry our paths didn't cross.

Trust me. I'll splash pics all over the place.


----------



## caterham

il sogno said:


> Wow. That Bertin is a classic.


Thanks. I take that as quite a compliment from someone that owns a Pogliaghi. :thumbsup: 
I'll pass it on to mrs cat.She's quite proud of her Bertin (so's her mechanic)

best,
k

Eeeeek!!!!!!
i just looked at your gallery pics
tell me it ain't so! 
fixed gear?!!!!


----------



## snapdragen

caterham said:


> "classic", indeed-
> I much prefer the look of the road bars- how are they working for you?


So far, so good, I'm still making adjustments - to both handlebars and rider!


----------



## il sogno

SadieKate said:


> il sogno, it wasn't until the end that I found out Ms Snap was off to meet you. Sorry our paths didn't cross.
> 
> Trust me. I'll splash pics all over the place.


Sorry we missed each other. I giving serious thought myself to some of those custom frame builders I met at the NAHBS. I gotta sort a few things out before I pull the trigger. Was Kellogg at the bike show?


----------



## snapdragen

I don't think he was. I'm trying to decided if I should shun SadieKate or not. 

just call me jealous snap.


----------



## SadieKate

If you weren't taller than I, Ms Snap, I could make you a deal on a Litespeed Tuscany frame. Alas, you actually grew up . . . . in some ways. 

Kellogg was at last year's show. He does all the spec'ing, designing and painting. Merlin does the building. Gives him access to tons of ti tubing which is a must for a ti builder. I love the rear triangle. I liked Tom's approach to fitting, designing a bike for a small person. He leapt right into the idea of picking a carbon fork that won't beat the crap out of me. He's thinking ahead of all of my "issues."











I think it will be worthy of my anniversary gift.


----------



## snapdragen

I so want that headbadge!

How was Party Pardee? Or Pardee Party?


----------



## SadieKate

Whatever! It was a PARTY! It's always fun and beautiful. Lots of rolling hills that are just plain old fun. Nice roads, no traffic issues, good folks, live band (Mumbo Gumbo), cheap beer ( I promised to buy you one if you showed up), chocolate cake. You could have met HotRod, the originator of "Amici Veloci my a$$!" and great calves. 

Next year you better get your AV a$$ up there!


----------



## KayTee

*A Spectrum?!!*

SK I am just drooling. In January 06 DH and I paid a visit to Tom K at the Barn so that DH could get fitted for a Spectrum S&S coupled steel custom. Tom spent 4 1/2 hours with us, much of that time just talking and asking questions. The end product is a bike that DH considers perfect, fast, responsive, comfortable, [insert superlatives here]...and that's from a man who owns 10 bikes. B/c of that experience my next bike will be a Spectrum Super Ti. It'll be a year or so before I can save up and justify getting a new bike, but there's no question, it'll be a Spectrum. Kellogg is everything you said, a wizard with fit, and a really nice guy. Can't wait to see your pix and ride report. Have fun getting thru the wait.


----------



## KayTee

*P.s.*

This is the closest thing I have to a Spectrum at the moment. Yes, it's an Eddy Merckx (a 1990 SLX Corsa Extra), but it was exquisitely repainted last year in its original Team Weinmann colors by TK. He is a master with paint, too.


----------



## MB1

KayTee said:


> This is the closest thing I have to a Spectrum at the moment. Yes, it's an Eddy Merckx (a 1990 SLX Corsa Extra), but it was exquisitely repainted last year in its original Team Weinmann colors by TK. He is a master with paint, too.


[email protected] that is hot!

I've always wanted an orange and chrome lugged Merckx with the photo headbadge.

MB1
Old School


----------



## KayTee

MB1 said:


> I've always wanted an orange and chrome lugged Merckx with the photo headbadge.
> 
> MB1
> Old School


Good luck locating one! I can't say enough about Merckx's amazing ride feel and handling. You will love it. Last year b/c of back problems I had to change my cycling position, and this frame is now a little too small. But I love it and in order to do what I could to keep riding it, had to change out the beautiful pantographed E. Merckx stem for a modified Nitto Technomic. I know the tall quill makes this venerable racer look a little ridiculous, but I can ride it now in my old-lady position.


----------



## Guest

Tom K is a great guy to work with. This is the bike he built for my wife this spring.


----------



## KayTee

Wow, that is just gorgeous! Are those the Susan Komen pink CK headset and hubs? What a classy machine!


----------



## Guest

Yes, the hubs and headset are the CK's that benefit breast cancer research. The picture doesn't do it justice but Tom did a great job matching the Chris King pink color with his paint details. As happy as my wife is with the look of the bike she is even more pleased with the ride and handling.


----------



## KayTee

Ride and handling are what really counts...but the eye candy quotient doesn't hurt! Thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## wildchild75

*My new road bike!*

After a lot of research I finally decided!! '05 Fuji Newest with Salsa Short and Shallow bar, Shimano 105 pedals.


----------



## SadieKate

PaMTBRider said:


> Tom K is a great guy to work with. This is the bike he built for my wife this spring.


I just saw these pics. Gorgeous! I really like his simple graphics.

Did you ask for the seat collar? Don't Spectrums usually use a binder bolt?

I just emailed my aesthetics requests to Tom so I expect to hear tomorrow, but is the deal on the downtube actually a mask of the letters so it's the Ti showing through the paint? I requested much the same paint pattern only dark, deep rich royal purple with "gold leaf" swoops, and only the shoulders on the fork painted. The badge is going on the seat tube framed in a paint panel. Of course, if you hear a big crash tomorrow you'll know the cost this paint request.


----------



## Guest

I don't know if a binder bolt is standard but we didn't request the seat collar. Yes, the Spectrum lettering on the downtube is masked when he paints the frame and it is Ti showing through the clearcoat. I will be anxious to see pics of your finished bike.


----------



## 7rider

PaMTBRider said:


> Tom K is a great guy to work with. This is the bike he built for my wife this spring.


Hey, I recognize that paint job!
Actually, my DH got his custom Seven painted using a design he found on the Spectrum website that looked _very _similar to your wife's bike - only with cranberry and sage, vs. the white and purple. 
Beautious.....
:thumbsup:


----------



## SadieKate

PaMTBRider said:


> I don't know if a binder bolt is standard but we didn't request the seat collar. Yes, the Spectrum lettering on the downtube is masked when he paints the frame and it is Ti showing through the clearcoat. I will be anxious to see pics of your finished bike.


Thanks, I made a point to talk with Tom. I asked for a Campy binder bolt just assuming that he never used seat collars because I don't recall seeing any on his website. Not sure if there are pros and cons or not. I have both on all of my bikes. I've actually wondered if the binder bolt impacts carbon posts at all.

The owner/fitter at our LBS just approved the numbers. I have to tell Tom.


----------



## BLUE BOY

SadieKate said:


> Thanks, I made a point to talk with Tom. I asked for a Campy binder bolt just assuming that he never used seat collars because I don't recall seeing any on his website. Not sure if there are pros and cons or not. I have both on all of my bikes. I've actually wondered if the binder bolt impacts carbon posts at all.
> 
> The owner/fitter at our LBS just approved the numbers. I have to tell Tom.



I believe Tom actually prefers the Campy binder collar. I made my trip to the Spectrum
barn and got fitted for a new steel Spectrum. It was great to finally meet Tom & Jeff in
person. I actually got to ride with Tom on one of the three days I was there. Spectrum 
doesn't use a built in binder bolt system on the Ti's any more but all the new Ti frames
that I saw hanging around at the barn,awaiting their paint jobs, were absolutely beautiful
and very light weight. Tom will do a stellar job with your badge decal because I got to
see one first hand that was completed and it was awesome. No worries Sadie, It's all good. Takecare.


----------



## Snopro440

Here is the Giant OCR that I built up for my wife. I used Campy components as she is used to it. She had a steel Bianchi that she liked just fine, but I thought that the carbon OCR would be smoother and more comfortable. Our favorite part of her bike, by far, are the wheels. I used Campy hubs, DB Wheelsmith spokes and pink Velocity Aerohead rims (Off Center model in the rear). She loves the way they look, I like that I built them for her. She really enjoys the bike. I had initially built it with Campy Vento wheels and black/red tape. I thought that it was the hottest looking bike, but she likes pink a lot, so I did up the wheels and tape for her. She liked it a lot before, but now she just LOOOOOOVES it!!


----------



## Blue Sugar

Regina said:


> I fear 1" headset parts will become harder to find if/when I need to replace things in that department.


You know, you could always buy one now!!


----------



## Andrea138

Snopro440 said:


> Here is the Giant OCR that I built up for my wife. I used Campy components as she is used to it. She had a steel Bianchi that she liked just fine, but I thought that the carbon OCR would be smoother and more comfortable. Our favorite part of her bike, by far, are the wheels. I used Campy hubs, DB Wheelsmith spokes and pink Velocity Aerohead rims (Off Center model in the rear). She loves the way they look, I like that I built them for her. She really enjoys the bike. I had initially built it with Campy Vento wheels and black/red tape. I thought that it was the hottest looking bike, but she likes pink a lot, so I did up the wheels and tape for her. She liked it a lot before, but now she just LOOOOOOVES it!!


The pink accents are nice- subtle, but definitely noticeable


----------



## agegroupracer

*New wheels and brakes...*

Thought I would surprise my favorite training partner (for over 30 years!) with a new set of wheels and brakes. They're discontinued Eastons that our LB has on sale (smokin' deal). I thought the black Mavic brakes went well with the frame as well as being excellent stoppers.


----------



## oily666

Len J said:


> My Wife has a bad back and is not able to ride a diamond frame bike without ending up debilitated.........but she loves to ride. The solution, for her was a recumbant.........she absolutly loves it.
> 
> It's a Bachetta Titanium with Dura/Ace/XTR parts.
> 
> .800 miles this year so far.......not bad at all.


Great start on a great bike. Be careful though. Bent riders _*do*_ become able to climb but, long before that, she may be hurting you on flat and rolling terain.


----------



## trek7100

Who is this 'Ms M'???? She rides all winter long??? I am so impressed. 

Here's mine - Trek 7100 - I bought last year to get back into biking, this year a 2007 Giant OCR 3W and a 2007 Giant Rincon. I'm having trouble adjusting to my road bike. 
View attachment 130691


View attachment 130692


View attachment 130693


----------



## il sogno

trek7100 said:


> Who is this 'Ms M'???? She rides all winter long??? I am so impressed.


Miss M is quite impressive. She is MB1's wife. Some say she rides 20,000 miles a year.


----------



## Loraura

Took some pictures today while out on a ride, here's my Giant FCR3


























Here's my husband's Miyata:


----------



## kwoz

My main steed, but a few things are different now. Different seat - I use the specialized toupe now.


----------



## il sogno

kwoz said:


> My main steed, but a few things are different now. Different seat - I use the specialized toupe now.


Beautiful! That's one of my favorite Colnago paint schemes.


----------



## cool_casey

*Wife's bike*

Here is my wife's '07 Cypress LX 15 inch. Found it on Craigslist. A steal for $260. Only ridden once by previous owner.


----------



## MB1

*And one we can share!*

We got this one for traveling. Our first trip was a little ride from Frankfurt to Budapest.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=141765

Nice bike, Miss M likes it (even if stand over is lacking) !


----------



## acckids

So is that Miss M at the front of the bike? Pulling you up the hills? You sandbagger. heh heh.


----------



## il sogno

Is this Germany?


----------



## MB1

il sogno said:


> Is this Germany?


Germany, Austria and Hungry.

Good trip.


----------



## SimianSpeedster

*My wifes Current and future steeds*

My wife's current ride a 2008 specialized crossroads elite. Purchased for her birthday this year... She was too afraid to jump right into a road bike "with those skinny tires" and fall and break her neck. 
View attachment 139551

6 months later she's commuting into college daily, borrowing my Gary Fisher wahoo for mtn biking and has purchased her first pair of lycra shorts while saving up for..
View attachment 139552

A dawes lightning 1200. No great shakes maybe but looks like a nice starter road bike with nearly identical component spec to my fastback. 
My plan has gone perfectly thus far... now I just have to sell her on the virtues of touring.......


----------



## Tzvia

Gosh, there's a lot of really sweet bikes here. I've got but two that I purchased this year to motivate myself into cycling again, an '08 Giant Anthem-W and a Specialized Ruby. Had my first ride in 6 years two months ago, and since then, I've dropped 2 (almost 3 at this point) pant sizes. Beats throwing money at a gym membership any day. Why did I ever stop.


----------



## il sogno

Welcome, Tzvia. Those are beautiful bikes.


----------



## E.J.2

Here is my wife's baby......and a few pictures of her riding.


----------



## E.J.2

...and now she has decided that she wanted a road bike....so after a small search, we picked her up this.


----------



## comfort biker

These bikes are amazing. I can't imagine commuting in that snow! Bikes like this keep new bikers like me raring to go. My bike isn't customized at all but I'm just getting started and it does a great job. I'll be keeping an eye on this thread for great ideas! Thanks!


----------



## Eilsel

My husband built me this bike and actually posted this picture and a few others in its own thread. It has some changes now, though.

I have custom built Chris King wheel set and time attac pedals (instead of those big, stupid flat ones).

I love it. I've been pretty regular in riding since he built it and this is the first time in my whole life I've really enjoyed exercise. I guess it helps to have a sweet ride.


----------



## MB1

comfort biker said:


> These bikes are amazing. I can't imagine commuting in that snow! .....


It is pretty amusing that I started this thread in 2006 and here is it 2009 and she is commuting on the same bike in the same conditions with almost all the same clothing.....

Some things just don't grow old. :thumbsup:


----------



## palu

Holy crap sacks. How long is her commute in the snow??? Props to her.


----------



## kermit

*Mine!*

The carbon hotness!


----------



## il sogno

kermit said:


> The carbon hotness!


Wow, nice!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Loraura

Here's a quick shot of the bikes lined up before my Women's weekly group ride:


----------



## Frith

*my GF's marinoni*

Picked up this little beauty for my little beauty last year. With absolutely no swaying from me she decided she wasn't keen on newer modern shaped tubes when we went round to the bike shops and naturally gravitated to more classic frames. That suited me fine as I'm partial to classic steel bikes myself.
We found this 90s (?) Marinoni on a classifieds listing. I think we got really lucky. It's not easy to find older frames that small.
I think it looks nice as it is but she wants to have it repsrayed soon so that it's a bit more fem. Bright yellow with white panels and bright pink decals and accents is what she's decided on. For now though I put some new bar tape on and she seems to be really happy with that.


----------



## LOUISSSSS

My gf's 2010 Scott Contessa CR1 Pro:


----------



## Weav

Nice bike LOUISSSSS. How does she like the Ultegra Tubeless Wheelseet?


----------



## LOUISSSSS

she hasn't mentioned anything specific about it. she just loves every part of the bike so far. I can imagine the ultegra wheels are nothing but top notch. We're not running them tubeless though at the moment. 

shes on her last final tomorrow; i pick up my bike tomorrow (hopefully) and we're riding the rest of the week. let me know if theres anything in specific you want me to look out for.


----------



## CircaRigel

At 14K elevation on my Vitus 979. It's not pretty, way too big for me, and it's been rebuilt, turning it into a Frankenstein of sorts, but beggars can't be choosers. I can't afford the bike I'd really like, and this one does the job.


----------



## il sogno

CircaRigel said:


> At 14K elevation on my Vitus 979. It's not pretty, way too big for me, and it's been rebuilt, turning it into a Frankenstein of sorts, but beggars can't be choosers. I can't afford the bike I'd really like, and this one does the job.


Awesome! :thumbsup:


----------



## CircaRigel

Heh, Thanks. It's not bad for a late '80's vintage bike. Everything on it now is modern except for the frame, headset, seat post, and rear hub.


----------



## LMWEL

My fiances first bike, a 2004 Trek 7100 . Her new bike, a 2010 Raleigh Grand Sport . And our bikes together, the way they should be .


----------



## jermso




----------



## Dajianshan

*Colnago Prima*

This bike came with complete Shimano 105 and was really a great choice.


----------



## il sogno

That's nice. Is it carbon fiber?


----------



## Dajianshan

No, it is full alloy frame and carbon fork. Pretty inexpensive. The choice came down to a Specialized Dolce with carbon fork and stays and the Colnago Prima. The Prima was a better bike all around. It just wasn't WSD. Full everything for $1700.


----------



## Bonny

Dajianshan said:


> This bike came with complete Shimano 105 and was really a great choice.


The bike is gorgeous, but please tell me where you are in the first pic. That looks so beautiful. It's been cold here & the terrain in western Texas DEFINITELY doesn't look like that. My husband & I would love to cycle there. :thumbsup:


----------



## Dajianshan

That is Kenting, Taiwan. 

One of the most amazing rides around Taiwan's southern tip. That day everything was perfect.

http://taiwanincycles.blogspot.com/2010/10/touring-taiwans-tip-cycling-through.html


----------



## Rusted Angel

My wife's Specialized Dolce Sport


----------



## kbwh

*My Wife's Technos*

Rebuilding it to 10 speed compact these days. She'll love that.










Pardon my self portrait. Dirty mirror courtesy of the kids.


----------



## hid558

Hi I am new to this. i own a Cervelo R3 size 48 with dura ace. Just bought a pair a set of American Classic 350 Sprint Wheels waiting for wheels to arrive.


----------



## CircaRigel

After getting a new Stelvio XRP when the old '87 Vitus 979 finally died, then after 3 months it being destroyed by a SUV in a hit & run, I'm now on a custom titanium Moots Vamoots CR, SRAM Rival crank & rival medium cage derailleur, SRAM 1070 11-32 cassette, SRAM RED 52/36 chainringsVelomax (Easton) Circuit wheels (actually, front is EA70, but with the Velomax circuit labels), Easton EC70 seat post. Selle Italia Lady Gel Flow saddle, Ritchey Biomax Pro bars.

FANTASTIC ride! Once I hit my rhythm, I feel I can go forever on it, uphill, downhill, wind, tailwind. LOVE IT!

Here I am manning the Pro Cycling Golden booth at our Farmer's Market, promoting the USA Pro Cycling Challenge Stage 6 and events leading up to it in Golden that week. My bike is next to me.










Mile 50 at Elephant Rock, and this is actually on a long climb. 3 weeks back on a bike, still recovering from the hit & run.


----------



## Alcornblue

Does it come with the garden fork???


----------



## Outdoors!

@ MB1 -- did you all bike across Europe?


----------



## palmsprings_shirl

*newbie to forum, considering a GT Tachyon 1.0*

Hi everyone,
New to the forum and wondering if anyone owns a GT Tachyon 1.0

I'm thinking of picking one of these up?

Has anyone purchased from bikesDirect.com?

safe ride everyone
Current bikes:
Giant Avial Alliance
Trek Navigator 2.0

-palmsprings_shirl


----------



## drillingmonkey

Hi all! Pretty new to cycling. After I did my first Triathlon, I wanted to really get more into biking. So, I sold my Trek FX 7.2 and bought a Felt ZW95 47cm. The Trek was a fun bike but not comfortable for the longer ride. So far, (2 days) I am really happy with my Felt. I also bought Shimano WM61's and really really like using clip shoes. I have not had any difficulty and the fact that my feet are not slipping off the pedals is a plus. I also found that riding my same route with my new bike I am going about 3 miles + faster. And, my calves are feeling the new way of riding. I now understand with the push pull that your legs do having the shoes makes all the difference.


----------



## TxStBobcat

Tzvia said:


> Gosh, there's a lot of really sweet bikes here. I've got but two that I purchased this year to motivate myself into cycling again, an '08 Giant Anthem-W and a Specialized Ruby. Had my first ride in 6 years two months ago, and since then, I've dropped 2 (almost 3 at this point) pant sizes. Beats throwing money at a gym membership any day. Why did I ever stop.
> 
> 
> 
> Delish... Would rather be on the trails than at work...


----------



## TxStBobcat

I've been mountain biking (easy-intermediate) for a few years. Most recent ride is a 2010 Gary Fisher Wahoo Hardtail. I like it a lot, but now see the importance of a Full Suspension when I'm on a hard ride through rough terrain. 

I just recently decided on buying a road bike... never been on one before, or in clip pedals. After a few weeks of test riding different models, I decided on the 2011 Scott Contessa Speedster 15 complete with Shimano 105's. I absolutely love this bike. I felt it was a great choice for a first road bike. 

As soon as this unbearable Texas heat subsides, I will be able to ride more frequent without dying.


----------



## drillingmonkey

I am up to 23 miles per day on my bike. This is what I ride, I also swim. I love this sport!! Cannot wait to do my first race in three weeks. I signed up for a 48 mile trek. This is my bike:


----------



## TxStBobcat

Nice! I actually test rode that specific Felt but wasn't as comfortable. Congrats - it's a pretty bike!


----------



## il sogno

drillingmonkey said:


> I am up to 23 miles per day on my bike. This is what I ride, I also swim. I love this sport!! Cannot wait to do my first race in three weeks. I signed up for a 48 mile trek. This is my bike:


I am embarrassed to say that your ride was longer than mine was today. Nice bike!


----------



## MB1

Outdoors! said:


> @ MB1 -- did you all bike across Europe?


On that trip we rode from Frankfurt to Budapest sort of following the Main and Danube rivers.

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/co...rmany-tandem-part-1-a-141765-post1697460.html

Last month we followed up that tour with a ride from Geneva to Marseilles.

Europe is fun on a bike, at least twice as much fun on a tandem.


----------



## vanessa.gill

Nice gear


----------



## freighttraininguphill

Here's my 2011 Specialized Dolce Triple. I modified the gearing for steep climbs by replacing the stock 30t small chainring with a 24t, and the stock 13-26 cassette with a Shimano MegaRange 11-34. This required me to replace the stock derailleur with a Shimano Deore long-cage mtb derailleur, as the stock one can't handle a 34-tooth large rear cog. With this setup I have an 18.6" low gear.








Here's my unknown year Sirrus, bought used for $250 last summer. I replaced the power-robbing suspension seatpost with a normal one. I also replaced the saddle and added bar ends for additional hand positions and climbing power. I did the same tweaks to the gearing as I did on the Dolce, so this bike now has an 18.9" low gear.

Auburn, CA bike route sign by kittyz202, on Flickr
My 2010 Trek 7000 WSD, mainly for around-town use. I replaced the stock "comfort" saddle with a Serfas Terazzo women's saddle, and the stock power-robbing suspension seatpost with a normal one. I also added bar ends.

Trek 7000 WSD at top of Red Dog Road climb by kittyz202, on Flickr
Unknown year rigid Rockhopper with 26x1.95 Specialized Hemispheres. This bike is good for crappy road surfaces with lots of climbing. As with the other bikes, I replaced the saddle.








My 2010 or 2011 Dahon Speed D7 folding bike. Added bar ends and rack trunk. I used this to climb Kingsbury Grade, Geiger Grade, Monitor Pass, and Mt. Rose this summer. After suffering up Kingsbury Grade and Geiger Grade, I replaced the stock 52t chainring with a mtb triple. Since the drivetrain wasn't designed for front shifting, I shortened the chain and put it on the middle chainring.

Dahon Speed D7 at top of Monitor Pass 8-6-11 by kittyz202, on Flickr
2011 Bike Friday Pocket Companion folding bike, bought solely for climbing steep hills when using a full-size road bike isn't practical. I replaced the stock 30t small chainring with a 24t, which gives this bike a 16" low gear. I also added bar ends.








1982 Dahon Da Bike single-speed 16" wheel folding bike. Bought this off Craigslist. Climbed some very steep hills with it once, then promptly went out and bought the Dahon.

creek crossing on Amador Creek Road by kittyz202, on Flickr
2011 Worksman Port-O-Trike folding trike. Here it is being used to take the Dahon home from REI.

Worksman Port-O-Trike carrying Dahon Speed D7 by kittyz202, on Flickr
2009 Torker Tristar. Utility use.

Torker Tristar adult trike by kittyz202, on Flickr
The "Sherman Tank". Gomier 6-speed trike, used for hauling more than can be carried on the other two trikes. Here it is being used to take the Worksman home from the LBS in the rain.

one adult trike towing another one by kittyz202, on Flickr
Here it is being used to take the Bike Friday home from the LBS. As you can tell, I detest utility driving and only do it if absolutely necessary. The bicycle fulfills most utilitarian and transportation needs.


----------



## aureliajulia

2012 Pinarello Quattro, size 51.5. Gearing is SRAM Force/Rival combination.

I'm 5'7'', inseam 33.4. Long arms. Long neck. Feet and hands long too! High-waisted. Torso is 22.8 inches, so short for my height, but not that short compared to other riders.


----------



## il sogno

aureliajulia said:


> 2012 Pinarello Quattro, size 51.5. Gearing is SRAM Force/Rival combination.
> 
> I'm 5'7'', inseam 33.4. Long arms. Long neck. Feet and hands long too! High-waisted. Torso is 22.8 inches, so short for my height, but not that short compared to other riders.


Wow...groovy bike!:thumbsup:


----------



## aureliajulia

il sogno said:


> Wow...groovy bike!:thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Kernyl

I bought a new bike this summer.
Jamis Endura Comp Femme. I upgraded the group to Ultegra. Next year I might upgrade the wheels. So far, I love it!


----------



## il sogno

Nice bike!


----------



## snrose

here's mine (not sure which year) trek madone 4.5 wsd. 










just added clipless pedals


----------



## il sogno

snrose said:


> here's mine (not sure which year) trek madone 4.5 wsd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> just added clipless pedals


Nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## mayrhys

goodness, so many beautiful bikes/mountains in the background!
I have a Fuji Roubaix that I LOVE, and as soon as a graduate (UGA) i need to set off on some sort of adventure on it....


----------



## speedcat

Oh my goodness. You got to be kidding me riding in that snow!LOL


----------



## aureliajulia

Don't have a picture of me riding it, yet, but here is my Pinarello Quattro.

Ergh! Keep getting errors. Will try to upload later. 

Humph.


----------



## thekarens

My Jamis Quest
View attachment 269047


And Jamis XC Comp
View attachment 269048


----------



## Kernyl

"Like". I have a Jamis Enduro Comp and a Jamis Dragon (mtn bike). They make great bikes!


----------



## thekarens

Kernyl said:


> "Like". I have a Jamis Enduro Comp and a Jamis Dragon (mtn bike). They make great bikes!


I love the Dragon. If I could have afforded it I would have gotten the Dragon in shamrock. It's a gorgeous bike!


----------



## lotus78

My wife’s growing inventory of bikes


----------



## il sogno

Nice!


----------



## Justagirl

Ridley cyclocross is my ride of choice! But then again, I'm a bit of a snob!


----------



## il sogno

Justagirl said:


> Ridley cyclocross is my ride of choice! But then again, I'm a bit of a snob!


Well, that's gotta be a nice bike.


----------



## aureliajulia

View attachment 281558
View attachment 281559
View attachment 281556
View attachment 281561
View attachment 281560
View attachment 281555
View attachment 281554


Finally got this set up.

Pinarello Quattro, Trek 7200 with the Monsters , AKA Moby, Lily, and Bug (Boston Terriers), Gary Fisher Sugar 1 MB, and my last roadie, a C'dale Synapse carbon, just sold. 

In a couple of weeks I'll finish paying the layaway on my NOS 2012 CAADX, and I think I'm selling the Sugar 1 Mountain Bike. (A little sad about that). So, I'll be down to 3 bikes. And all will be black--boring, the Ford way of choosing a color scheme, but I do think they are the right bikes for me.

Next year (or maybe the year after): a steel Cross with rack mounts and disc brakes. Maybe something between a fast roadie and a CX, that way it handles well and still does everything. Wouldn't mind a Surly Troll. Oh, and a steel drop bar fixie.


----------



## il sogno

Great pics. I love the dogs! lol!


----------



## aureliajulia

View attachment 283150


Due to circumstance completely out of my control, I was forced to 'settle' for the 2013 CAADX 105 in brushed aluminum vice the 2012 NOS Tiagra CAADX in basic black. I shall do my best to contain my grief.   

View attachment 283151


As an aside, it should be noted that I test-rode an Ogre (Troll's Big Brother) the day I picked up my CAADX, and I think I may have found my next bike. But why that fugly color? Army Green? Really? The Troll comes in Purple, my favorite color, the Cross Check from the same company in an interesting green, quite nice, I do assure, but the Ogre? They call that Army Green? No! It's Ogre Snot! Ick!!!!!



They do have it in black. Sigh. 700c 29ers, Deore Group, 4 or 5 bottle cages (can't remember) change out the bars to drops or Trekking--and Voila! Utility Tractor! I may even be able to get rid of the Trek! Guess I'll ignore the color. I can't buy until next year, maybe they will decide the paint doesn't have to match its name.

I think my dogs will be into Ogres. Afterall, I do refer to them as Monsters.


----------



## Kernyl

I'll take that fugly green any day of the week.


----------



## aureliajulia

Kernyl said:


> I'll take that fugly green any day of the week.


Hi there! Still need those TRP's, but will have to wait. 

(Thanks for the tip, wish they would change my screen name so it's the same as on TE, but I've gotten the run-around through the mods trying. You originally helped me decide to get this bike).


----------



## Kernyl

Glad I could help!


----------



## AvantDale

GF's S2 a few months back. Waiting on the cassette and chain.


Her Niner EMD 9. She chose the parts...I got to put it together. rrr:


----------



## Short Circuit

My wife started out with a Giant Suede and now rides a Specialized Vita. Mark


----------



## il sogno

Nice. I could use that Specialized. Looks like a great commuter.


----------



## Short Circuit

Thanks, it's even better now that I took the Nimbus 32 mm tires off and replaced them with Continental Ultra Sport 28 mm tires and found her a pair of really stiff soled running shoes to ride in. Mark


----------



## spdntrxi

View attachment 287857









Pretty happy with what I have done so far... we are working on pedals. Once we go clipless I think this bike has a good chance of coming in low 16's. It is 16lb 5oz right now. 19lbs dead stock with 10s Ultegra. Started it's life as a 2013 Ruby Comp Compact 44cm... I wanted the 2013 S-Works Amira, but this Ruby was more comfortable to her. Bike retains it's overall upright position but the stem is not tilted up as much as stock and a little longer then stock 75mm too. 

Changes from stock :

DT Axis 3.0 to Roval CLX40 w/black prince brake pads and GP4000s 700x25c
Alloy Stem/Handlebar to Carbon Integrated RubyMac 90mm/ 38 wide
Ultegra 12-30 cassette was Tiagra 12-30.
Added TOKEN chain catcher
Sworks Carbon Bottle cages
Sworks Toupe 130mm seat
Added S-works Zertz carbon seat post old one was carbon too


----------



## il sogno

Nice bike! Good work.


----------



## kimoly

Here is Rosie, my baby... Okay, she's a 2013 Trek Domane 4.5 WSD.


----------



## il sogno

Nice bike.


----------



## T-Coop3

Hi everyone! 
I've been cycling for 2 years now and I just bought a new bike a few weeks ago, a Cannondale Synapse Ultra and I absolutely love it. Does anyone have one ? 
I bought mine on a second hand website (Cannondale Synapse for sale in UK | 36 second hand Cannondale Synapse) and I'm super happy with it!


----------



## Tazmanian Devil

Hi, 

Can't see pictures (thumbnails) of your bikes so not sure how to work this? 

I have a 2015 Trek Slique SLX, which I love very much and an older 2011 Trek Lexa SL, which I use for the winter.


----------



## il sogno

Tazmanian Devil said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can't see pictures (thumbnails) of your bikes so not sure how to work this?
> 
> I have a 2015 Trek Slique SLX, which I love very much and an older 2011 Trek Lexa SL, which I use for the winter.


Yeah, there's something going on with the forum software. That Slique's gotta be a nice bike.


----------

